# spraybars or not ?



## jonny.j (16 Jan 2016)

Hi guys can I ask if you"ed use the spraybars on external filters! or just use filter without for better flow!

im not using my spraybars on 7ft 2-2ft tank  and just have one outlet running along back of tank and other pointed to front of tank in the middle! 

would you put spraybars back on and use powerhead for flow?


----------



## andyone (17 Jan 2016)

I use a 100cm bay across the back wall of the tank (120cm) linked to  Ehiem professional 3 which gives a nice even flow and distribution. This is supplemented with a in tank circulation pump which the CO2 stream enters to be "mixed" and pushed to the bottom layers of the tank, while at the opposite end I run a Ehiem surface skimmer which provides more movement.

The good thing with spray bars is you get good surface agitation and gas exchange useful at lights out when O2 is more important in keeping any fish stress free as the plants will be taking up O2 as well.


----------



## Chris Jackson (17 Jan 2016)

I don't think you'll get a consensus on this one. Some do, some dont...on my 4x2x2 I don't and it's never been an issue.


----------



## jonny.j (17 Jan 2016)

andyone said:


> I use a 100cm bay across the back wall of the tank (120cm) linked to  Ehiem professional 3 which gives a nice even flow and distribution. This is supplemented with a in tank circulation pump which the CO2 stream enters to be "mixed" and pushed to the bottom layers of the tank, while at the opposite end I run a Ehiem surface skimmer which provides more movement.
> 
> The good thing with spray bars is you get good surface agitation and gas exchange useful at lights out when O2 is more important in keeping any fish stress free as the plants will be taking up O2 as well.


How far have you got spray bar under water andy?  thort you wonted the least surface agitation you can get"  as you lose to much CO"2 gases


----------



## foxfish (17 Jan 2016)

Hi Jonny, you don't say if you are injecting C02 or the power of your main pump? That it a massive tank


----------



## jonny.j (17 Jan 2016)

foxfish said:


> Hi Jonny, you don't say if you are injecting C02 or the power of your main pump? That it a massive tank


No im not injecting CO2   using  liquid carbon (seachem exel) instead"  im using a tetratec 1200  with a turn over 1200lph  and other external of  2000lph


----------



## foxfish (17 Jan 2016)

Wow must be expensive to run compared to using pressurised  C02!
Anyway I don't think your pumps would have enough power to operate a full length spray bar.
Spray bars work best when they run the full length of the back wall & need a lot of power to work effectively.
I would think you would need a big filter with 25mm pipe to get the flow required to get a good circular flow, maybe a pair of FX6s would do it.
However, yes they work extremely well when set up right.


----------



## andyone (17 Jan 2016)

jonny.j said:


> How far have you got spray bar under water andy?  thort you wonted the least surface agitation you can get"  as you lose to much CO"2 gases


About 3cm.


----------



## zozo (19 Jan 2016)

I've always used spraybar in my earlier thanks which where 150 and 250 liters.. Lately i got a new about 100 liter tank and a tried a duckbill outlet for the first time. the nozzle is a adjustable knee joint it can be turned in several directions and must say  they give a very nice natural flow and very easy adjustable. I like 'm a lot more than spraybars. Even if i had a tank in your dimensions i would use 3 duckbill nozzles instead of a spraybar.. The nice thing about them is, if you still want them to spray, turn the nozzly up so it point to the surface and you'll have a little fountain.. Perfect..


----------

